# What is this witchcraft!!!



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

I feel like there's someone out there that's stealing my battery power everyday!

seriously tho. i got this cuboid really cheap and it came with 2 purple LG batteries which i have been charging with usb cable ( no money for chargers and stuff , my vape budget is like 300pm and that goes to DIY) 

now its been okay i guess but yesterday while out with the lady it honestly felt like someone had stolen my power. i vaped quite chilled for about an hour then dripped again and all of a sudden i wasn't getting a warm vape anymore and when i looked at my screen it was saying battery low but the image shows half full on both batteries. 

i charged them last night, and vaped on my way to work, and then when i got to the office, and i mean i've just gone out for a vape and again they telling my weak batteries

are they dead? is it because of charging via usb? can i keep vaping them or are they going to explode? will the explosion be bad?


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

How old are your batteries?


----------



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> How old are your batteries?



well i've only had them for a month, the guy i got it from said he had it for about 6 months


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

And the wattage you are vaping at?


----------



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

i vape between 60 and 70


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

It might be that the batteries are a drained. Although this is by no means an expert opinion.
I have had the issue with some of my batteries that were acting funny and turned out they didn't charge to their full capacity anymore while in the mod.
Haven't had any issues since using my external charger with the new batteries though. Had to toss the old ones. Someone else might be able to give you a more accurate diagnosis.


----------



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

ah man, okay but thanks for the help man


----------



## Caveman (24/10/16)

Nicholas said:


> I feel like there's someone out there that's stealing my battery power everyday!
> 
> seriously tho. i got this cuboid really cheap and it came with 2 purple LG batteries which i have been charging with usb cable ( no money for chargers and stuff , my vape budget is like 300pm and that goes to DIY)
> 
> ...


I've had this issue while charging through USB before. Got myself and external charger and the problem went away. Could be that the batteries are also just old and reaching their lifetime cycles. If you are vaping between 60 and 70 you are probably charging them often. I have had my batteries for about 8 months and charge them at least once a day as I pretty much drain them. They are not their charge nearly as well as they used to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

Caveman said:


> I've had this issue while charging through USB before. Got myself and external charger and the problem went away. Could be that the batteries are also just old and reaching their lifetime cycles. If you are vaping between 60 and 70 you are probably charging them often. I have had my batteries for about 8 months and charge them at least once a day as I pretty much drain them. They are not their charge nearly as well as they used to



yeah every evening they go on charge, ahhhhhh so i need a charger then? lol that banner i have is all lies , my vape fund must be sitting at -R500 at the moment


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

Nicholas said:


> ah man, okay but thanks for the help man


No problem, hope you find a solution.


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/10/16)

"will the explosion be bad " lmao


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/10/16)

Nicholas said:


> yeah every evening they go on charge, ahhhhhh so i need a charger then? lol that banner i have is all lies , my vape fund must be sitting at -R500 at the moment


I cant agree more with @Caveman - those internal chargers cant be trusted, even if the unit says its fully charged - I dont believe it. See if you can get those batteries to one of your vape china's, who has a charger - and then run a test, see if you get the same result. You should get about 3/4 of a day with your setup - if you dont chainvape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (24/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I cant agree more with @Caveman - those internal chargers cant be trusted, even if the unit says its fully charged - I dont believe it. See if you can get those batteries to one of your vape china's, who has a charger - and then run a test, see if you get the same result. You should get about 3/4 of a day with your setup - if you dont chainvape.



LOL, anybody from the south of jhb with a charger?


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/10/16)

Nicholas said:


> when i looked at my screen it was saying battery low but the image shows half full on both batteries.



TBH this sounds more like crappy batteries, if the mod shows the battery is half full but can't achieve the power needed, the batteries sound like they're on their way out. USB charging on multi-cell mods is generally bad for various reasons, but the mod shows them as half full sounds to me that they are simply not holding as much charge as they should. You said they're 8 months old and no way of knowing how many cycles they went through or how well the previous owner treated them, I would believe they're in need of replacing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/16)

#witchcraftmustfall

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> #witchcraftmustfall


#voltagemustrise

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (24/10/16)

Nicholas said:


> I feel like there's someone out there that's stealing my battery power everyday!
> 
> seriously tho. i got this cuboid really cheap and it came with 2 purple LG batteries which i have been charging with usb cable ( no money for chargers and stuff , my vape budget is like 300pm and that goes to DIY)
> 
> ...



You can try charging them with an external charger and see if the internal chemistry recovers, but the fastest way to remove that "_joem" _is 2 new LG choc's.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

